# Elemental Sulfur



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

This is a total noob question but... Was I supposed to dissolve the elemental sulfur before putting it down? It's in yellow sort of tiny pressed tablets and I thought I was supposed to just use it as a granular. I watered for a long time this morning but it doesn't look like they've dissolved at all and now I'm second guessing myself. If it was ok to have them spread, how long does it take to break down? How long should I wait before mowing?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you post a picture of the product you use?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

It's from Ewing. It's ECB soil sulfur 90% pastille. Unfortunately my husband dumped it all in a container and threw away the bag so I'm kind of flying blind. Do you want me to take a picture of the little pieces? They look sort of like this


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Bermuda_Newbie you are good, it's supposed to be spread through a spreader.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

@Spammage then how come it's just sitting on the grass? I watered for 35 minutes this morning and it's still just sitting.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> @Spammage then how come it's just sitting on the grass? I watered for 35 minutes this morning and it's still just sitting.


It will take a while for the "granules" to break up. The alternative is powdered elemental sulfur, and that would be a nightmare to try to spread evenly.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > @Spammage then how come it's just sitting on the grass? I watered for 35 minutes this morning and it's still just sitting.
> ...


Thanks. I thought I did something wrong. I hope they break down within the next few days so I can mow.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Bermuda_Newbie said:
> ...


Don't let them hold you up, just don't catch the clippings. The mower should help break them up for you.


----------

